# New Baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

We've come along way since starting to make baits last year. Got an airbrush and got a lot better at shaping them. Some of the still need epoxy put on. The double 8 bucktail with the scratched blades put some fish in the boat for me and was so destroyed I had to re tie the skirt for it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think you did a great job. I like that first bait at the top in the second batch down. It looks like you're already building a very nice variety of styles too.

Keep posting pictures of your work!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are a few more baits. I'm really happy with the black perch crank. The paint job is one of my best yet and the bait really pounds. 










I made these small bass cranks out of scraps laying around the shop from musky baits. I can shape, weight, and add the lip on these little things in about 10 minutes and so far all of them have worked.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, you made quite a variety! 

I like that top one too.

Good stuff.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

nice lures. got to be a thrill catching stuff on lures you make yourself.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice Marshall!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have about 4 of the glide baits made and a few doubles of some cranks, but I have so many ideas I can't stick to just one style of bait. Another batch and then that may be it for the year as I hope to be back on the lake.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I got this 30" pike and lost a bigger one today on a homemade glidebait.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!! I hope mine catch fish. You have a nice assortment. Good pike too


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

When the fish bless the bait like that, you're doing it right!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

This shad bait has some great action and seems perfect size for Ohio. Going to be making a bunch of these now.










I really like this paint job I came up with on the bottom two baits. I think I will call it emerald shad.


----------

